# Do we Need a Car in Vegas ?????



## Courts (Aug 24, 2009)

First time going to Vegas. 

We are staying in the middle of the strip.

I'm thinking a rental car is a waste ??????

Any thoughts appreciated.

.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 24, 2009)

If you only want to see the Strip and the regular tourist sites, then no, you can get away without a car in Vegas.

But be aware, walking between Strip hotels is a big venture, and on a hot summer day or a cold winter day it can be very inhospitable and unpleasant.

But there is the Deuce Bus, the Monorail and taxi's etc that can be used to get around.

If you want to see the Vegas where everyday people live and work, a car would be helpful.

Las Vegas is far more than Las Vegas Blvd (The Strip).


----------



## Karen G (Aug 24, 2009)

You certainly will have a lot to see just by walking or taking the bus or monorail.  You could always just wait and see how your week is going and if, toward the end of the week, you think you'd like to venture out and see some of the off-Strip sights like Red Rock Canyon or the Hoover Dam you could rent a car for just the last couple of days.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2009)

I've found car rentals for Las Vegas to be incredibly cheap.   And it does give you more flexibility.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 25, 2009)

I have done it both ways.  By the time you take a taxi here and there, or do a tour, when you could have driven a car, you don't save any money.  Also, having a car allows you to go more places like Red Rock Canyon, Hoover Dam, downtown, shopping at the different malls, etc...  If this is your first trip, I would recommend a car to allow the option of seeing more things.


----------



## zazz (Aug 25, 2009)

I would also wait to see whether or not you think you'll need one.

I am heading for my sixth trip to Vegas shortly but the first time with a car.  In the past, we made good use of the Deuce as well as cabs and shuttles.  Never really needed a car to do the Strip thing.

This year we are doing some side trips and we want to spend some time up at the Downtown casinos, so a car works for us this time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 25, 2009)

I went to Vegas w/o a car for 10 days 2 years ago in Nov.  Yes, it was cold and windy.  Yes, there were alternatives - Duece, monorail, taxis, buses.

Walking can involved longer distances than you might figure ... a mile here, half mile there, 2+ miles here - along the strip".  Add the wind, nighttime dinners, seeing the sights, shopping.  I went to the rodeo with a nice WY couple who had their truck.  

As I went by myself, I did take a tour to Red Rock Canyon (which would have been cancelled if not enough people - almost).  Hoover Dam tour was beyond my price level. 

Personally, I will get a car next trip if I am going for more than 3 days.


----------



## Kel (Aug 25, 2009)

If you are only planning on staying the strip with an occassional trip downtown I wouldn't bother with a rental car.  We live in So. California and we usually drive to Las Vegas.  When we are there we leave the car parked and walk or take taxi's everywhere.  We find it's the easiest way to get around.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 25, 2009)

I've always found the Deuce to be overcrowded and too infrequent.

I much prefer the monorail, but it is considerably more expensive. If you're going to go the monorail route, buy a multi-day pass. The monorail will get you from Sahara to the MGM. 

A 3-day pass on the monorail is $28. A 3-day Deuce pass is $15. If you look at it like the difference between coach and first class, the extra $13 isn't so bad.


----------



## Stricky (Aug 25, 2009)

Courts you will have a blast!

Vegas is an optical illusion. There is not much in the distance so there is no real frame of reference and it makes everything look closer then it really is. Every time we go we decide to walk to the big building next door and 30 minutes later we realize it is farther then we thought.

You will try to walk everywhere... we all do it.

Then you will understand why there is a monorail system to take you to the hotel right next door 

Taxis are great. No need for a rental.


----------



## Courts (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys. 

Not knowing anything about Vegas, I am concerned about the traffic and parking. Usually by the time I park (in the city) walking can be a better option.

We are staying just four days, maybe at the Planet Hollywood. Got to use those Starpoints before they melt.  
.


----------



## yoohoo (Aug 25, 2009)

We had car when we were there last year.  The only time we used the car is when we went away from the Strip.  Figuring out how to get to where you wanted to go was difficult if you do not know your way around.  You could see where you wanted to go but could not find where to turn.  You could miss the turn into the garage; making it long trip back.  Traffic is bad during the evening to point that people were walking faster then us in the car.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2009)

Courts said:


> Thanks for all the replys.
> 
> Not knowing anything about Vegas, I am concerned about the traffic and parking. Usually by the time I park (in the city) walking can be a better option.
> 
> ...



If you stay at the Planet Hollywood you'll want a car.  We stayed across the street a few years back.  It would have been a looonnngggg walk to the strip.  There is usually plenty of parking at the hotels/casinos.  You may have to walk a bit.  Or, you can spring for valet parking. 

Here is a map of the strip hotels that can give you some perspective.

http://www.lasvegasmaps.com/stripmap.html


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 25, 2009)

*We Prefer Driving Over Walking In Las Vegas.*




Courts said:


> First time going to Vegas.
> 
> We are staying in the middle of the strip.
> 
> I'm thinking a rental car is a waste ?


First time we vacationed there, we thought the same thing.  That's because all the tourist maps of The Strip make it look like the whole thing is just a few blocks long. 

Turns out those are l-o-n-g blocks, so if you're in great shape for lots of walking & want to stick with just the Strip hotels & casinos, a carless Las Vegas vacation might work out OK. 

But if you want to explore attractions beyond The Strip without being limited to resort shuttle schedules, etc., you might have more fun renting a car. 

All the big Strip & off-Strip casinos have parking garages & just about all have free valet parking -- which involves tipping the valet driver a couple of bux for bringing you your car, so you won't have to walk back to & through the self-park garage. 

After that 1st time in Las Vegas, we rented cars the other times -- & for sure we'll be renting a car the next time we go to Las Vegas. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 25, 2009)

If you are there only to vacation for a few days, are midstrip at the Planet Hollywood and only want to see the strip, you likely don't need a car.   

However if you want to get off the strip & get about the town &/or are going to be there more than a couple of days you'll likely want a car.  

Having done stays with and without a car, I always feel a bit limited without a car.   Traffic is an issue going up and down the strip and it helps to know the side roads in getting around.   I've been coming to town at least once a year for over 25 years and have a generally good feel for the area.   

Frankly if this is your first trip there I'd recommend going without a car.   If you find you really want one, you can always rent.  Hertz has an office at the Flamingo and I'm sure the other hotels have arrangements with rental companies as well.

IF, however, you are a bit challanged walking LONG distances, a car might be for you.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 25, 2009)

Luanne said:


> If you stay at the Planet Hollywood you'll want a car.  We stayed across the street a few years back.  It would have been a looonnngggg walk to the strip.  There is usually plenty of parking at the hotels/casinos.  You may have to walk a bit.  Or, you can spring for valet parking.
> 
> Here is a map of the strip hotels that can give you some perspective.
> 
> http://www.lasvegasmaps.com/stripmap.html



Planet Hollywood is the former Aladdin located directly on the strip.  Perhaps Luanne is thinking of Hard Rock?


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 25, 2009)

Courts said:


> First time going to Vegas.
> 
> We are staying in the middle of the strip.
> 
> ...



Thinking back to the first few trips we made to Vegas I'd say no, a rental car is not necessary. Chances are there is so much to see and do on the strip plus transportation that is readily available that you won't need or miss having a car. 

Having said that, we always rent a car. But we've been to Vegas countless times, make trips off the strip nearly every day, don't mind driving in Vegas traffic and have learned the side streets to avoid the really heavy strip traffic. 

Generally speaking, rental cars in Vegas are cheap. One  taxi ride will cost you about as much as a full days rental car charges. Taxi's are expensive in Vegas but seem cheap because most trips are short. 

The Duece is inexpensive enough but you have to stand in the hot sun and wait for it to come by. It's cheap enough that they can get crowded at busy times of the day. 

There's the Vegas trolley that goes up and down the strip but, it stops so often that it takes forever to go just one block.

The monorail runs the length of the strip on the east side but, it stops at the back of the casino's and can be quite the walk to get through the casino and back to the strip. Of course, you're walking through an air conditioned casino and that's not so bad.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Planet Hollywood is the former Aladdin located directly on the strip.  Perhaps Luanne is thinking of Hard Rock?



Yes, Luanne is thinking of the Hard Rock. 

And hey, had anyone added that if you want to go to the Fremont Street experience (I'm assuming that's still there) a car is kind of necessary.

And one more thought.  I really think it depends on the time of year you go.  First time I went with dd and we stayed at the Venetian.  We went in August.  Temps were in the 100's.  We didn't feel like doing a lot of walking, even though we were physically able to.  Just too hot.  So we drove.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 25, 2009)

yoohoo said:


> We had car when we were there last year.  The only time we used the car is when we went away from the Strip.  Figuring out how to get to where you wanted to go was difficult if you do not know your way around.  You could see where you wanted to go but could not find where to turn.  You could miss the turn into the garage; making it long trip back.  Traffic is bad during the evening to point that people were walking faster then us in the car.



ITA. You end up driving from parking garage to parking garage, and still walking quite a ways to get where you want to go. I was there for a week earlier this month and relied on Summer Bay's shuttles for the most part. I did take a cab to Wynn (I think it was $7) for a show since the shuttle doesn't go that direction. I could have walked, but it was too hot. I've always found plenty to do within walking distance unless I was leaving the strip.


----------



## Courts (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a preference for taxi companies ???

.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 25, 2009)

Courts said:


> Does anyone have a preference for taxi companies ???
> 
> .



My preference is the first one that I can get.  Wait until you walk outside the casino right after a big show gets over.  The wait is sometimes 30  - 45 minutes long.  I have been in line at the airport standing in the cold blowing wind for 20 minutes waiting in line for my turn to catch a cab.  It is not always like that and sometimes the cabs are sitting around waiting for you.

I think that the best advise I read above is to take a cab to your hotel and rent a car for a couple days.   Most of the casinos have rental agencies.  Flamingo has Hertz,  Avis use to be inside Aladain, and there are plenty of other companies close by.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2009)

I have no idea what the per day rental is if you wait until you get to Las Vegas and rent on site at one of the hotels.  My only experience has been renting through Priceline which is where I got the incredibly cheap rates.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 25, 2009)

When you rent by the day, cars on weekends are more expensive than weekdays.  Just call up your favorite rental company, tell them where you are staying and make a reservation to pick up a car close by.  If it is too far to walk, then ask your hotel which company is close.  I have gotten cars for less than $20 per day before.  I think the average rate might be less than $30 for a full size.  Depends on time of year, if there are any conventions in town, how many other reservations have been made on the same day that you are renting.  The price can be anywhere from $20 - $40 per day, plus tax.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2009)

Courts said:


> Does anyone have a preference for taxi companies ???
> 
> .



Unless you call for a specific cab company, you don't get a choice. There will be a cab line at the resorts, you'll stand in line with everyone else wanting a cab and you'll next the next cab in line. BTW, don't time your need for a cab at the same time shows are letting out. The lines can become extremely long with everyone wanting to leave at the same time. 

Now if you're at a timeshare resort, you'll usually have to have them flag a taxi for you. Taxi's don't ordinarilly hang out at the timeshares waiting for a fair. There's not enough business for them there. They prefer to get in the cab lines at the busy casino's where there is always demand. 

Another tip is that taxi's are prohibited from picking anyone up other than at a designated taxi stand. Not that it doesn't happen but, you're not suppose to be able to stand on the street and flag a taxi down. Most will just pass you by as if they don't even see you. Every now and then one will take a chance a grab a fare standing on the street trying to flag them down. If they do, you probably should increase the amount of your tip. They're taking a chance that they'll get caught. As I understand it the fine isn't that small and they risk being fired.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2009)

tompalm said:


> When you rent by the day, cars on weekends are more expensive than weekdays.  Just call up your favorite rental company, tell them where you are staying and make a reservation to pick up a car close by.  If it is too far to walk, then ask your hotel which company is close.  I have gotten cars for less than $20 per day before.  I think the average rate might be less than $30 for a full size.  Depends on time of year, if there are any conventions in town, how many other reservations have been made on the same day that you are renting.  The price can be anywhere from $20 - $40 per day, plus tax.



See, I was getting a full size for somewhere between $12 - $15/day on Priceline.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 26, 2009)

Luanne said:


> See, I was getting a full size for somewhere between $12 - $15/day on Priceline.



When you rent on Priceline, can you ask for a pickup at the Flamingo, or somewhere on the strip?  Or, do you have to accept airport pickup.  If it is airport only, that is too far away to go for one day use, unless you are only staying in Vegas for one day.  

Another thing about renting cars in Vegas that I don't think anyone mentioned above is that the new car rental facility for the airport is way south of the strip and it takes a lot of time to go get the car and return it.  That is ok if you are in town for a few days, or if you have done that drill before - jump on the bus (10 min), rent the car at the rental company and drive 20 minutes to your hotel.  If you haven't been to Vegas or know your way around, make sure that you have a GPS to get around with.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2009)

tompalm said:


> When you rent on Priceline, can you ask for a pickup at the Flamingo, or somewhere on the strip?  Or, do you have to accept airport pickup.  If it is airport only, that is too far away to go for one day use, unless you are only staying in Vegas for one day.



I'm not sure, but I'm guessing the rental is at the airport.  My only experience has been with airport rental and drop off, and was for more than one day.  I'm just saying that if you are going to want a car for a couple of days, it still might be cheaper to rent through Priceline and then let it sit at the resort the days you're not using it.  It could still end up being cheaper than renting by the day.

I haven't been to Las Vegas since the rental cars were all moved to one location, but I've read positive things about it.


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 27, 2009)

Courts said:


> Thanks for all the replys.
> 
> Not knowing anything about Vegas, I am concerned about the traffic and parking. Usually by the time I park (in the city) walking can be a better option.
> 
> ...


We just got back from our first visit to Las Vegas.  We had a car for one day, to take a trip to Hoover Dam and do grocery shopping.  Then we basically stayed around the strip and took in a lot of shows.  I would recommend the all day or multi-day Deuce bus pass which also give you access to the city busses.  My wife and I walked up and down a portion of the strip several times (between the Venetian and Planet Hollywood).  The heat didn't bother us. There were plenty of places to get a cheap beer or marguerita.  The biggest hassle when walking was the Mexicans handing out the "girlie" cards.


----------



## Cindala (Aug 29, 2009)

We will be staying at the Marriott Grand Chateau, across from Planet Hollywood where there is also an Avis location. Since our plans include driving to the Grand Canyon and staying overnight in the park, we will need a car for at least two days.

There could be as many as 6 of us going so we probably need a mini van. Those are expensive to get for a week so we thought renting from that Avis location for 2 or 3 days would be a better option than renting something from the airport for a week. Only thing is then we would need a taxi to and from the airport. 
What _should_ be the usual fare for a taxi ride from the airport? If it's high, then it might work out to be cheaper just getting the mini van for the entire week at the airport.


----------



## Courts (Aug 29, 2009)

Cindala said:


> We will be staying at the Marriott Grand Chateau, across from Planet Hollywood where there is also an Avis location. Since our plans include driving to the Grand Canyon and staying overnight in the park, we will need a car for at least two days.
> 
> There could be as many as 6 of us going so we probably need a mini van. Those are expensive to get for a week so we thought renting from that Avis location for 2 or 3 days would be a better option than renting something from the airport for a week. Only thing is then we would need a taxi to and from the airport.
> What _should_ be the usual *fare for a taxi ride *from the airport? If it's high, then it might work out to be cheaper just getting the mini van for the entire week at the airport.


One of the web sites I've been looking at for info says a taxi from airport to the center of the strip should be about $20 to $25 depending on traffic.

.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 30, 2009)

A couple years ago, I took a cab to the airport from the Flamingo and it was only $10.  It might have gone up, but I don't think that it doubled in price.  They do expect a tip, so maybe plan to spend $20 per cab each way.  

However, you might save money renting the car on the strip.  Check the rental fee for a car from the airport vs. the strip.  Las Vegas has an airport tax that you might not have to pay while renting on the strip.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 30, 2009)

We drive to Las Vegas and sometimes we fly. We would never rent a car there but that is because we have seen everything off the strip. We very seldom venture outside of the hotel/casino we are staying at. When we drive, we leave the car with Valet parking where we are staying and don't pick it up until we go home. If you do decide to drive around then I would recommend using Valet parking rather than the self parking garages. It is far more convenient. A year ago we flew and the taxi fare from the airport to the Paris was around $10.00. Planet Hollywood is right next to the Paris. Also, if you do plan to drive then try to familiarize yourself with the side streets and avoid driving on the strip if possible. You can spend an hour to go one block at times. When we have stayed at the timeshares off the strip, I took advantage of their shuttle to the strip and then took a taxi back.

In your case, there will be plenty to see and do within walking distance of Planet Hollywood assuming the weather is not too extreme.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 30, 2009)

I took a cab from Summer Bay to the airport, and it was $10.


----------



## dms_cruisers (Aug 30, 2009)

*I agree with no car*

If you're only going to be there 4 days, there will be plenty to see and do, both day and night, that I'd doubt you'll have time to make it off the strip.
You shouldn't have any problems without a car.


----------



## Cindala (Aug 31, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> A year ago we flew and the taxi fare from the airport to the Paris was around $10.00. Planet Hollywood is right next to the Paris. Also, if you do plan to drive then *try to familiarize yourself with the side streets and avoid driving on the strip if possible*. You can spend an hour to go one block at times. In your case, there will be plenty to see and do within walking distance of Planet Hollywood assuming the weather is not too extreme.



We plan to walk to just about everything we can or make use of the monorail for anything on the strip. The main use of the car will be for the side trip to the Grand Canyon.  Ultimately price will determine if we rent the mini van from the airport or across the street at Planet Hollywood. If we do drive from the airport, where can I get a map to make us familiar with the side streets to avoid the traffic on the strip?


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindala said:


> If we do drive from the airport, where can I get a map to make us familiar with the side streets to avoid the traffic on the strip?


Here's one. If you belong to AAA, they have a good one titled "Las Vegas Vicinity Guide Map."

To get to Marriott Grand Chateau, you'd take Paradise Rd. from the airport and turn left on Harmon.  The Planet Hollywood is the same resort shown as the Aladdin on the map.

Also note that the map linked above is a little outdated. The changes are noted in red at the top. But the side streets are still the same.


----------



## dms_cruisers (Aug 31, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Here's one. If you belong to AAA, they have a good one titled "Las Vegas Vicinity Guide Map."


That one's not too bad. The 6 streets that would help most, on the Strip side of I-15, are Tropicana, Koval, Harmon, Flamingo, Sands (that map lists it as Twain on the east and Spring Mountain on the west, it is Sands between Paradise and LV Blvd) and Paradise.
On the west side of I-15 I almost always use Dean Martin Dr/Industrial Rd.
You can get from Circus Circus all the way down to In and Out Burger (or Mandalay Bay).


> To get to Marriott Grand Chateau, you'd take Paradise Rd. from the airport and turn left on Harmon.  The Planet Hollywood is the same resort shown as the Aladdin on the map.


Hard Rock is on the corner of Paradise and Harmon east of MGC. Wyndam Grand Desert is on Harmon also.
FWIW


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindala said:


> We plan to walk to just about everything we can or make use of the monorail for anything on the strip. The main use of the car will be for the side trip to the Grand Canyon.  Ultimately price will determine if we rent the mini van from the airport or across the street at Planet Hollywood. If we do drive from the airport, where can I get a map to make us familiar with the side streets to avoid the traffic on the strip?



First off, the car rental company should give you a city map. You can also get one off the Internet. Just do a search for "Las Vegas maps" or something like that. There is a ton of information about Las Vegas on the web.


----------



## geekette (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm rather significantly directionally impaired and had no problems getting around/getting lost in Vegas.  I would not rent GPS for it!  

I was attending a conference out in Lake Las Vegas and came into town a couple times to check out the strip.

Rental car place always provides a map and usually instructions for getting to your resort.


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindala said:


> We plan to walk to just about everything we can or make use of the monorail for anything on the strip. The main use of the car will be for the side trip to the Grand Canyon.  Ultimately price will determine if we rent the mini van from the airport or across the street at Planet Hollywood. If we do drive from the airport, where can I get a map to make us familiar with the side streets to avoid the traffic on the strip?


We were just in Vegas and did plenty of walking up and down the Strip.  We did buy the Deuce bus pass once, but only since we were a distance from our resort.  We didn't use the monorail, since the stops were behind the casinos and by the time we found our way through the casinos to/from the stops, it was easier to walk to where we where going.  Just drink plenty of water and of course you will find plenty of cheap frozen margueritas along the way.

To avoid the airport taxes, I recommend taking a taxi or shuttle to your resort and renting the car at Planet Hollywood especially if you are going to use it just for the Grand Canyon trip.  No sense in paying for a week to have the car sit in the parking lot.

For maps, I just went to google maps and print out a bunch of the surrounding streets.


----------



## Cindala (Aug 31, 2009)

I know June is far away and coupons and better rates could become available, but as of now I'm looking at $530 for a mini van for the week from Emerald at the Airport (before taxes and fees) and $320 for 3 days at the Avis location at PH. Both of these seem extremely high to me, especially since I've heard car rentals in Vegas are supposed to be cheap.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 1, 2009)

Two full size cars would be better and more flexibility.  Also,  a lot cheaper.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindala said:


> I know June is far away and coupons and better rates could become available, but as of now I'm looking at $530 for a mini van for the week from Emerald at the Airport (before taxes and fees) and $320 for 3 days at the Avis location at PH. Both of these seem extremely high to me, especially since I've heard car rentals in Vegas are supposed to be cheap.



Your best pricing on rental cars will be from the central airport location.   Budget &/or Dollar had ton's of Caravans when we rented there a couple years back.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindala said:


> I know June is far away and coupons and better rates could become available, but as of now I'm looking at $530 for a mini van for the week from Emerald at the Airport (before taxes and fees) and $320 for 3 days at the Avis location at PH. Both of these seem extremely high to me, especially since I've heard car rentals in Vegas are supposed to be cheap.



These are extremely high. This March, I rented a Toyota Sienna 7 passenger mini-van from Enterprise here in Murrieta, CA for a total cost including all taxes, etc. of $306 /week. I know it is not Las Vegas but I find it hard to believe that it would cost that much more.


----------



## dms_cruisers (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindala said:
			
		

> Both of these seem extremely high to me, especially since I've heard car rentals in Vegas are supposed to be cheap.


Unfortunately not any longer. The full size car we rented through Avis in Vegas (at the "airport")for our week in June would have been $350.34 w/taxes. Fortunately we had Avis corporate certificates and only had to pay the taxes. 

I'd take the lowest price you can find and book it, then check Priceline or Hotwire and see if you can bid a lower price. You can always cancel the original res if you get something lower. 
And keep checking, even if you have an active reservation you might luck into a special.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindala said:


> I know June is far away and coupons and better rates could become available, but as of now I'm looking at $530 for a mini van for the week from Emerald at the Airport (before taxes and fees) and $320 for 3 days at the Avis location at PH. Both of these seem extremely high to me, especially since I've heard car rentals in Vegas are supposed to be cheap.



I would check Enterprise. They have several locations in Las Vegas and they will pick you up so you don't need transportation to their site. I found this 1 week rental for a minivan at 1 of the enterprise locations for $349 /week plus taxes, etc. for next June, 2010.

http://www.enterprise.com/car_renta...ebTransaction2&selectedLocationId=5402#policy


----------



## deejay (Sep 1, 2009)

*Budget*

Rented a mini van through Budget in Las Vegas in May. At the time, their rate was as low or lower than anyone else. However, the rates decreased several times prior to our trip, so I re-booked several times to capture the lower rates.
We were at the HGVC Flamingo for a week, and used the car quite often for one thing or another. We were glad we had it for trips to the grocery store, other casino areas, sightseeing, etc. I found Las Vegas extremely easy to get around if you avoid rush hours and weekend nights.


----------

